
The QR Clock - caffeinewriter
https://tindie.com/shops/ch00ftech/qr-clock-1/
======
swalsh
Reminds me of the tumbler, pictures of people scanning qr codes:
<http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/>

------
tcdowney
Man I'm sick of the word "maker."

Clock looks nice though.

